# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Cfare ndodh kur le duhanin?

## AJSBERG

Bashkohuni me ne ne facebook: http://www.facebook.com/update_security_info.php?wizard=1#!/pages/Mbledhje-lideresh/283097193498

*Arsyet pse je i lumtur kur nuk pi duhan.*


Pershendetje njerez dhe miresevini ne postimin tim te ri. Po shkruaj mbi kte teme sepse e di shume mire se si ndiheni ju cdo dite tuajen si duhanpires. E kuptoj deshperimin tuaj kur jeni te vetedijshem se cfare demesh te tmerrshme shkakton pirja e duhanit, dhe megjithate vetja juaj ju detyron te flini cdo nate ne nje dhome te mbushur plot me tym duhani.

Une e kam lene duhanin para nje viti dhe me duket sikur nuk e kam pire kurre, nuk kam asnje nevoje per te, nuk ndjej asnje lloj tundimi apo deshire per ta pire ate. Jam i lumtur sepse tashme jam plotesisht i cliruar nga cdo lloj bezdie dhe problemi qe te shkakton ky ves i tmerrshem.
Cfare ndodh kur nuk pi me duhan?

Une kam nje vit qe nuk e pi me duhanin dhe qe atehere shume aspekte te jetes time kane ndryshuar komplet. Tani e kuptoj se cfare ndikimi te keq ka pase pirja e duhanit ne jeten time, tashme jam i lumtur qe kam hequr dore prej ketij vesi njehere e pergjithmone.

E di qe para se te merret vendimi, mospirja e duhanit duket si ndonje gje e pamundur dhe shume e veshtire, por ne realitet te mos pini me duhan eshte gjeja me e lehte dhe me e mrekullueshme qe mund te beni. Dhe une do tjua tregoj kete me fakte ne postimet e mia. Ne kte postim po perqendrohem me shume ne ate se cfare do te ndryshoje ne jeten tuaj pasi te lini duhanin.

E para nga te gjitha ju do te keni nje shendet me te mire pasi te lini duhanin. Do te thithni ajer te paster, te pasur me oksigjen. Duhet te mbani mend, kudo qe jeni, cfaredo qe jeni duke bere, se oksigjeni eshte jete. Ju nuk do te pini me duhan. Dhe lekura juaj do te jete me e fresket, fytyra juaj do te jete 10 here me e paster, floket tuaj do te jene me te shndritshem.

Ju nuk do te pini me duhan, dhe do te keni me shume para ne dispozicion. Ato para mund ti shpenzoni per te blere gjerat qe ju deshironi me shume. Mund te blini 100 libra ne vit me ato para. A e kapet idene? Eshte nje sasi e madhe parash per te cilen ju duhet te mendoni. Nese jeni duhanpires i rregullt kjo sasi mund te jete  nje milion leke ne vit. Por per momentin do te mendoj une per ju, e gjitha qe duhet te beni eshte te me ndiqni dhe nuk do te keni asnje problem per tu bere joduhanpires pergjithmone. Thjesht mund ta imagjinoni njehere si do te dukej jeta pa duhan sepse ma merr mendja se nga dita qe keni filluar ta pini ate  nuk e keni bere ndonjehere.

Ju pasi te beni joduhanpires nuk do te ndjeni me emocionet e zhgenjimit qe cdo duhanpires i ndjen. Cdo njeri qe e pi deshiron ta lere ate. Dhe kjo deshire kundrra pafuqise per ta lene ate ju ben cdo dite qe e pini ate ta ndjeni veten shume keq. Ky zhgenjim kaq i madh do te zhduket porsa ju ta merrni vendimin e mrekullueshem per jeten tuaj. Vetebesimi juaj do te rritet ne nje shkalle me te larte. Do te jeni me produktiv dhe me te perqendruar ne cdo pune. Cdo gje do te shkoje per mrekulli.

Nderprerjet per te pire duhanin ju vonojne ju pothuaj 6 here me shume sesa koha e nevojshme per te bere dicka. Sepse ju shperqendron, ju nderpret vrullin. Dihet se trupi dhe truri ka tendence te ruaje ate gjendje ne te cilen eshte. Prandaj e keni shume te veshtire para se te filloni nje pune, sepse mendja juaj tenton te qendroje ne rehat ashtu sic eshte. Por pasi e keni filluar punen mendja juaj tenton te qendroje po ne ate gjendje aktive dhe ju nuk ju behet me per ta nderprere ate, eshte ky nxitim qe ju ndihmon ju te arrini te beni shume pune gjate nje dite. Por ajo qe ndodh me duhanpiresit eshte se duhet ta nderpresin punen se sben qe te pijne cigaren e tyre. Dhe pasi ndodh kjo nxitimi zhduket, pasiviteti merr mendjen ne kontroll. E shikoni tani se sa shume ndikon vesi i pirjes se duhanit ne jeten tuaj? Duhanpiresit jane edhe perdorues me te shpeshte te kafese, dhe kane tendence te futen ne lokal me shume se dy here ne dite, duke i ngrene nje kohe qe nese do ta perdorte ne menyre te dobishme do te mesonte 5 gjuhe te huaja ne vit.

Ushqimi do tju shijoje me shume pasi ju ta lini duhanin. Gjellet do tju duken te mrekullueshme. Ata qe u ka ikur oreksi do te hane me shume kur ta lene duhanin, te tjeret do te hane normal sic kane ngrene por me nje kenaqsi 10 here me te madhe.
Ju nuk do te keni me ato pervojat e te ardhurit per te vjelle ne cdo cigare qe pini. Shumica e cigareve qe pini gjate dites nuk ju shijojne fare, bile ju neveriten. Por ju vazhdoni ta thithni ate sepse ju eshte bere ndjenje shoqerizimi. Kur ju mos ta pini me do te thithni vec ajer te paster. Cigarja e pare duket sikur ju shijon, por vec per 8 sekonda sa te aktivizohen mekanizmat mbrojtes te trupit kundrra helmeve te duhanit. Me pas ju do te vazhdoni ta pini pa menduar fare me per te.

Krenaria juaj do tju beje te lumtur kur ju mos ta pini me ate. Shoket do tju zgjasin nje cigare dhe ju do ti pergjeni: jo faleminderit, nuk e pi duhanin. Ata do te cuditen dhe do te mahniten prej jush. Mbase do te tentojne dhe tjua prishin mendjen qe ta filloni prape ate. Por ne thellesi do tju kene zili dhe do tju admirojne per karakterin tuaj te vendosur. Ne fakt te mos pini me duhan eshte nje arritje e madhe, medoemos per te miren e jetes suaj.

Ne postimin tjeter une do tju tregoj dhe nje metode per tu bere joduhanpires, metode shume e lehte dhe e cila nuk deshton kurre, me asnje person. Ju se shpejti do ta shijoni jeten si joduhanpires.

----------


## K.i EPERM

AJSBERG--citim--E para nga te gjitha ju do te keni nje shendet me te mire pasi te lini duhanin. Do te thithni ajer te paster, te pasur me oksigjen. Duhet te mbani mend, kudo qe jeni, cfaredo qe jeni duke bere, se oksigjeni eshte jete. Ju nuk do te pini me duhan. Dhe lekura juaj do te jete me e fresket, fytyra juaj do te jete 10 here me e paster, floket tuaj do te jene me te shndritshem.

Shumë e saktë

AJSBERG--citim--Ne postimin tjeter une do tju tregoj dhe nje metode per tu bere joduhanpires, metode shume e lehte dhe e cila nuk deshton kurre, me asnje person. Ju se shpejti do ta shijoni jeten si joduhanpires.

  Kaluan disa ditë dhe unë e pres këtë METODË-postoje më shpejtë ose na e trego çmimin se u dogjem më të shkretin duhan(katran)

Përshendetje

----------


## Endless

fiks fare. e paske pershkruar jeten e nje duhanxhiu dhe te ambjentit qe e rrethon ne detaje. edhe une ne faze lenjeje jam.

----------


## broken_smile

> Kur ju mos ta pini me do te thithni vec ajer te paster.


per fat te keq te thithesh ajer te paster eshte tashme nje utopi per shume qytete te botes, prandaj dhe alergjite ndaj alergjeneve te ndryshem ne ajer jane shtuar shume viteve te fundit.

gjithsesi duhani demton rende shendetin.

----------


## OPARI

Mbas 15 vjetesh kame 4 qe e kame len 
ndryshimi eshte se nuk me bie goja ere tavell duhani
rrobat bien ere sapun ose djerse trupi(fatekeqesishte ketu ku jetoj nuk djersij kurre ,nuk ka shume diell)

ndrysshim ka dhe ne shendet pasi e shikoje veten tani sukur kame vene ca peshe

ndersa nga ana financiare me te thene te drejten nuk eshte se po ndiej ndonje ndryshim pasi me kalimin e kohes cmimet e te gjithe artikujve jane rritur,do ta shikoja realisht n q se do i hidhja ne nje kuti leket qe harxhoja per duhan

----------


## tr0p0jan

*Kur le duhanin ndodhe qe : Ti ke me shume leke ne xhep,nuk mban ere cigare cdo dite,nuk kerkon cigare rrugve etj etj ....   *

----------


## ylli_pr

Nese e marrim thjesht duhani eshte sikur GRIPI. 
Nese njeriu eshte i semure me Grip aj menjehere shkon te mjeku. Eshte qudije se pse edhe per duhan njeriu nuk e kerkon ndihmen e mjekut. Pasi qe eshte e vertet se nese i shikojm nuk e dije a ma shume dem i bene njeriut Gripi apo pirja e duhanit. 
Mos u bene kryeneq mos vazhdo tij besh keq vetes. Dahanin tij e dine sa njerez qe e kan pire e e kan lane . Mundesh edhe tij. Mundesh. Ose mos te vije keq tij besh mire vetes , kerkoje madje edhe ndihmen e mjekut. Mos le guri pa luajtur veq arritja qellim jetesor Lenjes se duhanit. 
Ska gje ma te mire. Jeta e juaj do te ndryeshoj per te mire. Beso per kete. Ju jeni edhe besimtar. Lutju ndoj shejti qe ta forcon karakterin, dhe do ta arrish. 
I dashuri duhanpires te duam edhe keshtu si je 
Por kur te shohim te lire do te duam me mire.

----------


## K.i EPERM

Për duhanin;mos e mbaj armikun në Xhep

----------


## Hyllien

Interesant, lëvizjet femërore dhe femra u përdor nga progresistët dhe socialitët për të promovuar cigaren në fillim të shekullit të kaluar, dhe po ato po përdoren për të na e hequr tani. Nuk ka kancer më të madh në shoqeri, por mënyra se si u përhap dhe se si po "kurohet" me ndërhyrje "kirurgjikale" në normat sociale do ketë pasoja të rënda dhe të rrezikshme për liritë individuale dhe për sensin e përgjegjësisë tek individi.

----------


## Dashnori_84

Zbukurohesh,je me i/e qet,merr fryme ma mire,intelegjesa punon shume ma mire.

----------


## Nete

qfare ndodhe kur e le duhanin..?

Krejt te sakta ato qfare kane pershkuar,por fillimi qenka shume i zorshem a.. :perqeshje:

----------


## AJSBERG

*Nuk ka asnje arsye per ta pire duhanin*

Kur kam vendosur disa here te le duhanin, mendja ime gjente njemije e nje justifikime per ta pire ate. Keto justifikime te pabaza dua te demaskoj une sot ne kte postim. Keshtu ju do te jeni ne gjendje te perkryer mendore per te shpetuar njehere e mire nga duhani i tmerrshem.

Duhanpiresit gjithmone i krijohet pershtypja se kenaqet duke e pire duhanin. Por behet fjale thjesht per nje iluzion dhe nje ngaterrese te vogel qe ai nuk arrin ta kuptoje. Jane rrethanat shoqerore ato qe e kenaqin ate, jo cigarja. Eshte ndjenja e komoditetit, rehatit qe ai ndjen kur eshte duke pire duhan, ajo qe e kenaq.

Vete cigarja nuk te jep asnje lloj kenaqesie. Bile nga 35 cigare ne dite qe une kam pire me pare, vetem 2 ose 3 me dukesh sikur me shijonin, te tjerat vazhdoja i pija si rezultat i shoqerizimit dhe zakonit, por pa me shijuar. Bile shumica me neveriteshin dhe me benin per te vjelle.

Tani nje pyetje po ju them ti beni vetes. A ja vlen te pini dy paketa ne dite vetem se ju duket sikur 3 cigare ne dite ju shijojne? A duhet te duroni tmerrin dhe friken qe ndjeni cdo nate kur shihni se paketa po ju mbaron dhe ju nuk keni me ku te gjeni cigare te tjera? E pse te mos clirohesh njehere e mire nga gjithe kto bezdi qe krijon te qenit duhanpires? Eshte gjeja me fantastike qe ju mund te beni per shendetin dhe jeten tuaj.

Disa persona mendojne se te pijne duhan i qeteson ata prej problemeve te jetes se tyre. Por ne te vertete xhesti i pirjes se duhanit vetem sa e shton me shume ankthin qe ata ndjejne. Duhanpirja as nuk te qeteson as nuk te zgjidh problemet. Ne fakt pini cigare sa te doni, problemet tek kembet do ti keni.

Mos kujtoni se pasi te lini duhanin do te ndjeni ndonje torture te madhe. Shumica e njerezve kane frike ta lene ate sepse media, shoket, prinderit dhe cdo njeri tjeter u kane thene se eshte shume e veshtire ta lene ate. Media perdite bombardon trute e njerzve duke u krijuar njerzve besimin fallco se varesia nga duhani eshte shume e forte.

Ky besim fallco shkaterron cdo mendim te guximshem qe duhanpiresit mund te kene per ta hequr qafe ate ves te peshtire qe e urrejne aq shume. Pasi ta lini duhanin nuk do te keni asnje nevoje per te, asnje deshire qe tju tundoje, gjithcka do te jete e lehte dhe e perkryer. Ditet e para qe ju nuk do te pini me duhan do te jene me te bukurat, me te qetat, me te lumturat e jetes suaj.

E gjitha kjo sepse keni arritur dicka te madhe. Keni arritur te beheni joduhanpires. Dhe jo vetem per disa dite, por pergjithmone. Nuk ka sesi ky mendim te mos ju lumturoje. Ditet tuaja nuk do te jene me te mbushura me tymra plot helme dhe kimikate, por do te jene ditet me ajer te paster, te fresket, ku drita e ngrote dhe oksigjeni i paster do te depertojne ne te gjithe trupin tuaj. Ju do te jeni me ne fund te lire dhe te shendetshem.

Dhe kur te keni bere dite qe jetoni jeten e mrekullueshme si joduhanpires mbase edhe mund te ndjeni merzi, vuajtje, zhgenjime. Por dijeni qe keto nuk jua shkakton aspak fakti se nuk pini me duhan. Keto jane acarimet e jetes te cilat do ti kishit edhe nese nuk do ta kishit lene duhanin. Ne fakt vetebesimi juaj do te shtohet prej faktit se keni lene duhanin dhe gjithe keto acarime te jetes ju do te beheni i afte ti perballoni me mire, me qetesi dhe zotesi.

Nuk ka asnje arsye per ta pire duhanin, eshte thjesht nje ves i krijuar si rezultat i perseritjes se panderprere te nje xhesti te vetem. Ky zakon ju shtyn te vazhdoni ta beni akoma ate xhest megjithese ju nuk deshironi ta beni. Por porsa ju te hiqni dore nga xhesti, vete zakoni do te zhduket, jua siguroj kete, jo vetem nga eksperienca ime, por edhe nga eksperienca e milionave te tjereve ne bote qe e kane lene duhanin me kte metode.

Une do te vazhdoj te shkruaj edhe postime te tjera per tju ndihmuar edhe me shume ju qe e pini duhanin. E di qe nuk ka asnje duhanpires qe nuk deshiron ta lere ate. Dhe me metoden e duhur mendore eshte shume e lehte. Para se ta perfundoj kete postim do ju sugjeroja te lexonit edhe postimin po me te njejten tematike nese nuk e keni lexuar: Cndodh kur le duhanin.

Ia kalofshi sa me bukur deri ne postimin e ardhshem.

----------


## Besoja

E piva duhanin plot 40 vjet!
Kam një vit e gjysëm që e kam lënë,dhe mirë bëra.
Atë ditë që vendosa të lë duhanin,ishte 31 maj i vitit 2009.Ora ishte rreth 7 e 30 minuta dhe mora të ndez një cigare.Isha vetëm në lokal.Po në moment,mendova.Përse mos ta provoj ta lë?
Sinqerisht,atë mbrëmje mezi më zuri gjumi.Jo sepse nuk kisha pirë nga ajo orë e deri sa u shtriva për të fjetur por mendoja se si do kaloj nesër pa duhan.Erdhi mëngjesi dhe kur shkova në lokal,nuk mora kafe por çaj.Kaluan pa e ndezur disa ora deri sa në orën 12,ndjeva një tundim të madh për ta ndezur.Po kalova këtë moment-thashë me veten time-fitova.Dhe durova.Nuk e ndeza dhe më pas çdo gjë në rregull ashtu siç edhe ka shkruar hapësi i temës,Ajsberg-u.
Flm ju që e lexuat shkrimin!

----------


## projekti21_dk

> AJSBERG--citim--E para nga te gjitha ju do te keni nje shendet me te mire pasi te lini duhanin. Do te thithni ajer te paster, te pasur me oksigjen. Duhet te mbani mend, kudo qe jeni, cfaredo qe jeni duke bere, se oksigjeni eshte jete. Ju nuk do te pini me duhan. Dhe lekura juaj do te jete me e fresket, fytyra juaj do te jete 10 here me e paster, floket tuaj do te jene me te shndritshem.
> 
> Shumë e saktë
> 
> AJSBERG--citim--Ne postimin tjeter une do tju tregoj dhe nje metode per tu bere joduhanpires, metode shume e lehte dhe e cila nuk deshton kurre, me asnje person. Ju se shpejti do ta shijoni jeten si joduhanpires.
> 
>   Kaluan disa ditë dhe unë e pres këtë METODË-postoje më shpejtë ose na e trego çmimin se u dogjem më të shkretin duhan(katran)
> 
> Përshendetje


K.I EPËRM, duhet thënë ishalla nuk e pi njeriu duhanin, se unë mendoj duhani është në gjenin e personit....
po nejse nuk po flas më gjatë se është folur shumë për duhanin.
Cdo e mirë ka një të keqe. *Nga sa kam lexuar ata që e lënë duhanin sëmundjen e sheqerit e kanë të sigurtë: 98%*

ATa që janë duhanxhinj të pasionuar e mira e së mirë është që ta pakësojnë sa më shumë.
Nuk është zgjidhej të kesh trup të shëndoshë e mendje budallaqe.

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Nese e marrim thjesht duhani eshte sikur GRIPI. 
> Nese njeriu eshte i semure me Grip aj menjehere shkon te mjeku. Eshte qudije se pse edhe per duhan njeriu nuk e kerkon ndihmen e mjekut. Pasi qe eshte e vertet se nese i shikojm nuk e dije a ma shume dem i bene njeriut Gripi apo pirja e duhanit. 
> Mos u bene kryeneq mos vazhdo tij besh keq vetes. Dahanin tij e dine sa njerez qe e kan pire e e kan lane . Mundesh edhe tij. Mundesh. Ose mos te vije keq tij besh mire vetes , kerkoje madje edhe ndihmen e mjekut. Mos le guri pa luajtur veq arritja qellim jetesor Lenjes se duhanit. 
> Ska gje ma te mire. Jeta e juaj do te ndryeshoj per te mire. Beso per kete. Ju jeni edhe besimtar. Lutju ndoj shejti qe ta forcon karakterin, dhe do ta arrish. 
> I dashuri duhanpires te duam edhe keshtu si je 
> Por kur te shohim te lire do te duam me mire.


85% të mjekëve janë duhanpirës!

pak shaka:
shkon njëri te mjeku për t'u këshilluar si ta linte duhanin.
Kur e dëgjoi mjeku hallin e tij iu përgjigj:
-të njëjtin hall kam edhe unë. Pra, si ta lë duhanin!

----------


## USA NR1

> E piva duhanin plot 40 vjet!
> Kam një vit e gjysëm që e kam lënë,dhe mirë bëra.
> Atë ditë që vendosa të lë duhanin,ishte 31 maj i vitit 2009.Ora ishte rreth 7 e 30 minuta dhe mora të ndez një cigare.Isha vetëm në lokal.Po në moment,mendova.Përse mos ta provoj ta lë?
> Sinqerisht,atë mbrëmje mezi më zuri gjumi.Jo sepse nuk kisha pirë nga ajo orë e deri sa u shtriva për të fjetur por mendoja se si do kaloj nesër pa duhan.Erdhi mëngjesi dhe kur shkova në lokal,nuk mora kafe por çaj.Kaluan pa e ndezur disa ora deri sa në orën 12,ndjeva një tundim të madh për ta ndezur.Po kalova këtë moment-thashë me veten time-fitova.Dhe durova.Nuk e ndeza dhe më pas çdo gjë në rregull ashtu siç edhe ka shkruar hapësi i temës,Ajsberg-u.
> Flm ju që e lexuat shkrimin!


pershendetje Besoja 
40 vite paske pi duhan  wow 
edhe une e pi qe 20 vite dy here kam provuar me lene ka funkcionuar vetem nga 3 jave .ja prape e pi dhe si lexova kete teme tash po me pihet  :buzeqeshje: 
(nje kolege me ka thene duhesh me qene burre per me lene duhanin haha) :buzeqeshje:

----------


## USA NR1

> 85% të mjekëve janë duhanpirës!
> 
> pak shaka:
> shkon njëri te mjeku për t'u këshilluar si ta linte duhanin.
> Kur e dëgjoi mjeku hallin e tij iu përgjigj:
> -të njëjtin hall kam edhe unë. Pra, si ta lë duhanin!


hahaha 
pershendetje

----------


## Krye

Ajsberg... Ke harru te thuash se kur le duhanin do jesh 1 muj me nerva e do zihesh me gjithe dynjan lol

----------


## K.i EPERM

projekti21_dk-citim--Nga sa kam lexuar ata që e lënë duhanin sëmundjen e sheqerit e kanë të sigurtë: 98%

Si provë është kolegu im i punës ,pasi e kishte pirë duhanin plot 25 vite ,e braktisi dhe pas nji kohe u semurë nga diabeti edhe mjeket i than se ka mundësi se braktisja e duhanit ishte shkas për semundjen e sheqerit !!!!

Një Dajë i imi më tregoj permes Telefonit (jemi shumë largas)se e kishte lenë duhanin ,kur e pyeta për pasaoja?jo ,jo veq po kruhna varr u bana se zhugen se kam.

Përshendetje Adem

----------


## illyrian rex

Teme e qelluar

Une per vete nuk e kam aspak problem ta le duhanin. Kur te dua e filloj, kur te dua e ndaloj.
Nevojitet vendosmeria. Besoja e paska verejt se nje nder shkaktaret me medhenj pse nuk mundemi pa duhan eshte kafeja. Nese pijme caj ne vend te kafes edhe cigarja nuk do te na pelqej aq shume. Kjo puna e diabetit shume interesante, tani po degjoj.

Por, mvaresia ime eshte diku tjeter. Eshte pikerisht ky forum. lol

A e ka dikush ndonje ide, si te largoj mvaresine nga ky forum  :i ngrysur:  ...

----------

